# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > 1Kho > [Android] Phần mềm & Ứng dụng >  Dịch vụ kiểm tra xe oto cũ

## hiennguyenpt555

*Hotline: 0972 946 555 Hà Nội – DV*Check xe oto cũ , giám định , định giá xe oto, xem xe oto, kiểm tra xe oto cũ, tư vấn mua xe cũ, xe oto đã qua sử dụng


        Với kinh nghiệm hơn 10 năm trong nghề. Chúng tôi cung cấp dịch vụ kiểm tra xe ô tô đã qua sử dụng, giám định tình trạng kỹ thuật xe oto du lịch để giúp người mua kiểm tra và phát hiện xe oto mà bạn định mua có bị lỗi hay gặp các vấn đề như: đâm đụng , ngập nước , lỗi hệ thống điện , máy , gầm. và xe đã chạy taxi hay chưa?? …. từ đó giúp khách hàng có cái nhìn tổng quát về tình trạng xe, định giá xe theo đúng thực trạng của xe.

             Ngoài ra đó chúng tôi còn tư vấn, đưa ra lời khuyên cho người mua khi bạn đang băn khoăn không biết mua xe gì , hãng nào, xe nào tiết kiệm nhiên liệu , bền bỉ….. sao cho phù hợp với túi tiền, mục đích, yêu cầu của từng khách hàng.

Hãy gọi cho chúng tôi để được hỗ trợ: *0972 946 555*

----------

